# You know you're a '90s kid when...



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

Anybody under the age of 13 should not read this, and if you should, you should not repost this.

Just because you were born in '92 doesn't mean you're a 90's kid.

It's not like you could remember the original Simpsons. I am sorry but three conscious years of the nineties just wont cut it.


You're a 90's kid if:

You've ever ended a sentence with the word "SIKE!"

You can sing the whole rap to "The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air"

You remember when Kurt Cobain, Tu Pac, River Phoenix, and Selena died.

You know that "WOAH" comes from Joey from "Blossom" and that "How Rude!" comes from Stephanie from "Full House"

You remember when it was actually worth getting up early
on a Saturday to watch cartoons.

You got super excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school.

You remember reading "Goosebumps"

You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, wax off"

You have pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf.

You took plastic cartoon lunch boxes to school.

you danced to "wannabe" by the Spice Girls, Females: had a new motto, Males: got a whole lot gay-er. (so tell me what you want, what you really really want.)

You remember the craze then the banning of slap bracelets and slam books.

You still get the urge to say "NOT" after (almost) every sentence...Not...

Where in the world is Carmen San Diego? was both a game and a TV game show.

Captain Planet.

You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the red* Ranger were meant to be together.

To the last sentence you said.....hey...Tommy was the green* ranger!!!!

*later to be white

When playing power rangers with friends you fought over who got to be who............and still all ended up being tommy.

You remember when super nintendo's became popular.

You remember watching home alone 1, 2 , and 3........and tried to pull the pranks on "intruders"

"I've fallen and I can't get up"

You remember going to the skating rink before there were inline skates

Two words... Trapper Keeper.

You ever got injured on a Slip 'n' Slide

You wore socks over leggings scrunched down

"Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack, all dressed in black, black, black, with silver buttons, buttons, buttons, all down her back, back, back" SHE ASKED HER MOTHER MOTHER MOTHER FOR FIFTY CENTS CENTS CENTS TO SEE THE ELEPHANTS PHANTS PHANTS JUMP OVER THE FENCE THE FENCE THE FENCE
he jumped so high high high he touched the sky sky sky and he didnt come back back back til the forth of july ly ly he jumped so low ow ow he stubbed his toe toe toe and thats the end end end of the elephants show show show

You remember boom boxes vs. cd players

You remember New Kids on The Block when they were cool

You knew all the characters names and their life stories on "Saved By The Bell"

You played and or collected "Pogs"

You had at least one Tamagotchi, GigaPet or Nano and brought it everywhere

You watched the original Care Bears, My Little Pony, and Ninja Turtles

NANCY DREW AND THE HARDY BOYS WERE THE BEST MYSTERY BOOKS

Yikes pencils and erasers were the stuff!

All your school supplies were "Lisa Frank" brand.(pencils.notebooks.binders.etc.)

You remember when the new Beanie Babies were always sold out. =[

You used to wear those stick on earings, not only on your ears, but at the corners of your eyes.

You remember a time before the WB.

You've gotten creeped out by "Are You Afraid of the Dark?"

You know the Macarena by heart.

"Talk to the hand" ... enough said

You thought Brain would finally take over the world

You always said, "Then why don't you marry it!"

You remember when everyone went slinky crazy.

You remember when razor scooters were cool.



when we were younger:

Before the MySpace frenzy.

Before the Internet & text messaging.

Before Sidekicks & iPods.

Before MIKE JONES

Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX.

Back when you put off the 5 hours of homework you had every night.

WHEN LIGHT UP SNEAKERS WERE COOL

When you rented VHS tapes, not DVDs.

When gas was $0.95 a gallon & Caller ID was a new thing.

When we recorded stuff on VCRs & paid $3.50 for a movie.

When we called the radio station to request songs to hear off our walkmans.

When 2Pac and Biggie where alive.

When the Chicago Bulls were the best team ever.



Way back.

Tag.

Get Over Here!!!! means something to you.

Hide-n-Go Seek at dusk.

Red Light, Green Light.

Heads Up 7 Up.

Playing Kickball & Dodgeball until your porch light came on.

Hopskotch.

Slip-n-Slides.

Skip-It

Tree Houses.

Hula Hoops.

Reading R.L. Stine's Goose Bumps and Fear Street

HELLO....HOT WHEELS!!!!!

"POWER OF LOVE" BY CELINE DION..ONLY COUPLES COULD SKATE TO THIS.

The annoying Nano Pets & Furbies.

Running through the sprinklers.

That "Little Mermaid"

Crying when Mufasa died in the Lion King. Every time you watched it.

Happy Meals where you chose a Barbie or a Hot Wheels car.

Getting the privilege to sit in the front seat of the car.

Drinking Sqeeze It "Squeeze The Fun Out Of It"

CAPRI SUN

Watching Saturday Morning Cartoons in your PJ's still wrapped up in your TMNT, Power Rangers, Barbie, Fairy Princess comforter.

Hey Arnold, Doug, Rugrats.

The original Power Rangers


Or what about:

The Secret Life of Alex Mac.

Ren & Stimpy.

Double Dare.

Rocco's Modern Life (best show!!!)

AAAHH!! REAL MONSTERS

Wild & Crazy Kids.

Clarissa Explains it All.

CAMP NOWHERE

salute your shorts(CAMP ANAWANA)

Are You Afraid of the Dark?

The original cast members of All That.

Kenan & Kel.

"CITY GUYS"...ROLL W/ THE CITY GUYS

doug.

magic school bus.

Nick Arcade.

flash forward.

pete and pete.

legends of the hidden temple.

hey dude.

dinosaurs.

pinky and the brain.

Sailor Moon.

blossom.

hangin with mr.cooper.

wishbone.

bill-nye the science guy.

MR RODGERS!!!!

Who could forget Snick? & Nick @ Nite with Bewitched, I Dream of Jenie, The Facts of Life & I Love Lucy.

Where everyone wanted to be in love after watching The Wonder Years.

or nick jr. with face(i luv face!)

gulah gulah island

little bear

under the unbrella tree

PEE-WEE HERMAN!!!

The Big Comfy Couch

Kool-Aid was the drink of choice.

Wearing your new shoes on the first day of school.

Eurika's Castle!!!

Class field trips.

POGS

When Christmas was the most exciting time of year.

When $5 seemed like a million, & another dollar a miracle.

When you begged to go to McDonalds for dinner everyday.

When Toys R Us overuled the mall.


Go back to the time when:

Decisions were made by going 'eeny-meeny-miney-moe'.

Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming 'do over!'

'Race issue' meant arguing about who ran the fastest.

Money issues were handled by whoever was banker in 'Monopoly'.

act like you didn't watch afro-king BOB ROSS paint trees on T.V.

It wasn't odd to have two or three 'best' friends.

Being old referred to anyone over 20.

A chance to skate as a couple at the local roller rink was like winning the lottery.

Scrapes & bruises were kissed & made better.

It was a big deal to finally be tall enought to ride the 'big people' rides at the fair.

When playing Nintendo was the hardest thing ever.

When Ninja Turtles ruled the world.

DID I DO THAAAAAAAAAT???

smud and yak back. skip it and pop it.

bop it

boy meets world

Before we realized all this would eventually disappear

WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT YOU'D MISS THE 90'S SO MUCH!!!!

Your a 90's kid when you read this and smiled and laughed at least 5 of these...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I marked out hard for Oregon Trail.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

If you were born or grew up in the nineties.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> If you were born or grew up in the nineties.


:lmao

So.... someone learned how to copy and paste shit from Facebook, I see.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I loved the ORIGINAL TMNT I have all the seasons on DVD. I also have alot of old Nickelodeon shows on DVD aswell, loved Are You Afraid of The Dark? My favorite episode was The Tale Of Laughing in the Dark. Oh Zeebo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God damn this takes me back....


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

I remember Alex Mack. She and Heath Ledger was the only reason why I watched "10 things I hate about you" with my GF at the time. I also remember saying that the original Megazord looked like the love child of Optiums Prime and Voltron.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Saved By The Bell, Kenan And Kel, and cartoons in the morning, all awesome shit.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll admit I was only born in 1990, but I remember 95% of the stuff you mentioned, now lets reminisce about shows we liked . I think you should add "If the X-files theme scared the bejeesus out of you". 


Also, anyone remember when Nick and Disney were awesome? Pete and Peete, Keenan and Kel, the early All That? How about the original Power Rangers, where it looked so fake but it was still the most awesome thing of all time. You didn't give a crap that the black ranger was black and the yellow ranger was Asian, they were just the two that got picked last when you played power rangers with your friends. Also lets not forget about the Power Rangers movie that you had to see. 


What about Are you Afraid of the Dark, that show gave me nightmares I swear, and I know it was later in the 90's, but there was this awesome show called Beetleborgs that I loved. It starred 3 kids and Jay Leno in clown makeup. Anyone remember Eurekas Castle? It was like, giant puppets on a small set. Rugrats, Rock's Modern Life, Doug,Ducktales....doesn't get any better than that .


Captain Planet(before you knew it was liberal propaganda setup by Ted Turner to indoctrinate children). Cow and Chicken(you knew the jokes were dirty, just didn't understand why), Salute your Shorts, Bill Nye(made learning awesome). Pinky and the Brain(awesome), Freakazoid(more awesome),Bobby's World, Boy Meets world(FEENEY) and My Brother and Me(yeah, I said it)...oh and Cousin Skeeter.


Sorry for going on a rant like that, but man do I miss the 90's  .


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stojy said:


> Saved By The Bell, *Kenan And Kel*, and cartoons in the morning, all awesome shit.


Best. Show. Ever.

I actually just watched the complete series last week. Still as awesome as it was back then.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

soxfan93 said:


> Best. Show. Ever.
> 
> I actually just watched the complete series last week. Still as awesome as it was back then.




Do you wanna say it, or should I?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AH... Here it goes!

I was working with this girl a couple days a go who just turned 19 and this blond hair blue eyed white boy came in and I said "What the fuck is Zach Morris doing in here" she then asked me who Zach Morris was. I wanted to punch her in the face.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, the 90s... Rocked! More so than now!


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

You know what show I forgot? Wishbone, that's right I said it, and anyone who wants to say something about the cutest talking dog who reenacts stories in the world has to go through me.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

You knew that when the red ranger (jason) defeated the green ranger (tommy) it was the most epic moment of your life. It was for me. Oh and that theme tune will never be beaten.

Also if you lived in the UK you had the plastic square lunchbox, boys ones were blue or red with either power rangers/spiderman/batman on and girls had all spice girls, ewwwww.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

thatdambgood said:


> I'll admit I was only born in 1990, but I remember 95% of the stuff you mentioned, now lets reminisce about shows we liked . I think you should add "If the X-files theme scared the bejeesus out of you".
> 
> 
> Also, anyone remember when Nick and Disney were awesome? Pete and Peete, Keenan and Kel, the early All That? How about the original Power Rangers, where it looked so fake but it was still the most awesome thing of all time. You didn't give a crap that the black ranger was black and the yellow ranger was Asian, they were just the two that got picked last when you played power rangers with your friends. Also lets not forget about the Power Rangers movie that you had to see.
> ...





soxfan93 said:


> Best. Show. Ever.
> 
> I actually just watched the complete series last week. Still as awesome as it was back then.


Was born in 1990 myself...but this takes me way back...wow, things were so damn different back then, cellphones could be used as legitimate murder weapons way back...


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Myers said:


> *AH... Here it goes!*
> 
> I was working with this girl a couple days a go who just turned 19 and this blond hair blue eyed white boy came in and I said "What the fuck is Zach Morris doing in here" she then asked me who Zach Morris was. I wanted to punch her in the face.


Not sure if he meant that or: "Who loves Orange Soda? Kel loves Orange Soda. Is it true? Mmm-hmm. I do, I do, I do, I do-ooooooooooo."

Or, maybe: "Why!?!?!?!"


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Dude, you're taking me back.

Late 80s and 90s rocked.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

soxfan93 said:


> Not sure if he meant that or: "Who loves Orange Soda? Kel loves Orange Soda. Is it true? Mmm-hmm. I do, I do, I do, I do-ooooooooooo."
> 
> Or, maybe: "Why!?!?!?!"



You're right, though you we're supposed to go "Who loves orange soda" then we'd go back and fourth and such.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

thatdambgood said:


> You're right, though you we're supposed to go "Who loves orange soda" then we'd go back and fourth and such.


Ah, my mistake. I think the cat's out of the bag, now.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

As long as we're talking about the 90's, anyone remember the awesomeness that was Animorphs(the books, not the crappy TV show), I remember reading them,wishing I could transform into a lion and eat people.


----------



## LBDW (May 12, 2008)

Rocko's modern life is and always will be the GREATEST cartoon ever!


Btw. I just recently discovered they will finally be making a rockos modern life DVD. Can't wait!


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

thatdambgood said:


> As long as we're talking about the 90's, anyone remember the awesomeness that was Animorphs(the books, not the crappy TV show), I remember reading them,wishing I could transform into a lion and eat people.


DUDE! Best. Books. Ever. 

The tragedy of Tobias and Rachel. 
The debate over turning into sentient beings. 
Being terrified of the Yeerks and the Hork-Bajir!

Animorphs is what got me into reading as a kid. Great memories 


Back on topic:

You know you're a ninties kid when you remember never having Saves in videogames. Every time you turned it off you had to restart from the beginning. Super Mario Bros and Sonic in epic 9 or 10 hour sessions


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone4 remember Amazon Trail? It was like the really crappy half brother of the Oregon Trail, but still awesome. What about buying a pack of pokemon cards, only to realize you basically got the same ones you always had(screw rattatta and weedle). I know this was towards the later end of the decade, but anyone remember F'n Furby? That stupid rat owl who talked like a mentally challenged....rat owl? Also, what about "I know you are but what am I?" and "Whatever you say or do bounces off me and stick to you...like glue" or however it went. Or how you had to have 3 hands to play the N64. Also, who the hell forgot two of the biggest comebacks in the 90's, Where's Waldo and silly "see if you can make an outline of your face" putty.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome thread the 90's were great, anyone else remember the Burger King kids club? You'd have to sign up for it and on your birthday they'd give you a paper crown and a calender with all of their characters in it. Remember Kid Vid, I used to think he was so cool as a kid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You think Pearl Jam, Soundgarden and AIC are the best bands since Zep (which they are).


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I remember alot of this shit. Oregon Trail FTW!! I love playing that shit after I got doing my math in elementary school. I got the X-Men cartoon series of the 90's on DVD, cool shit man. Best cartoon ever IMO. REPPED!!!


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Electro Chef said:


> DUDE! Best. Books. Ever.
> 
> The tragedy of Tobias and Rachel.
> The debate over turning into sentient beings.
> ...


That or the passwords for certain levels aka Pandemonium lol


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> If you were born or grew up in the nineties.


:lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I was born in '94 and remember most of this stuff. I also have a sister who was born in '86 and a brother in '88 so they definitely helped bring the nineties upon me. Such simple times. Before my parents got better jobs and we began living comfortably. We were still living well and all, but not as good as we have been for 8 years.

Before XBL and spending lots of time on the internet. When my brother would get all his friends and we'd watch RAW and buy PPVs(this was around '99-'00.) Before everyone had a cell phone and before iPODs and DS's. When it was all about N64 and the original PS and you actually had to meet up with your friends to play. When we would gather the neighborhood up, set two hockey nets up in the street with chalk faceoff circles and goalie creases, and we'd play hockey in the streets. Missed the net? You had to go get it. Car came? Move the nets and wait. The true meaning of fun.

Before we all grew up and are always going places and barely seeing each other. Fuck those were some good times. So simple. Loved every second of it. I feel bad for these kids today. 10 year olds with electronics and XBL separating themselves from the world. They'll never know the childhood some of us have had.

Oh and Tom Green show FTW! Don't know if anyone remembers that show, but I always watched it with my brother at like 1am on Fridays. Good times.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

god damn i miss childhood


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i miss my childhood


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

anyone remember that crazy drink Tang or whatever with the monkey? i remember those commercials real well. 


OH AND FIGURE IT OUT! great show SUMMER SANDERS


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

GD said:


> anyone remember that crazy drink Tang or whatever with the monkey? i remember those commercials real well.
> 
> 
> OH AND FIGURE IT OUT! great show SUMMER SANDERS


Yes to all. Legends of the Hidden Temple and Double Dare are WAYYYY better though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

summer sanders >>>>


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Man this was the SHIT!!!! Who else went to YouTube to search up some of these amazing things.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heck, watching old cartoons from the 80s 90s and the early 00s is how I spend everyother saturday morning


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I love that as an adult I now realize Rocko was full of sexual slang, i.e. the restaurant he worked at being called Chokey Chicken.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Recently rewatched:

Hey Arnold
Catdog
Rocko's Modern Life

That was pure awesomeness, Mid to early 2000'sands were awesome, at everything, i am biased but the Show's nowadays creep me out.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Nickelodeon was the shit in the 90's.

Doug
Rugrats
Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life
All That
Are You Afraid of the Dark
Keenan and Kel
Legends of the Hidden Temple
Nick Arcade
Wild and Crazy Kids
Pete and Pete!!!!
Secret World of Alex Mack
Clarissa Explains it All
Double Dare
Figure it Out
Salute Your Shorts

and the awesome part was I probably missed a dozen more shows in that list.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

great thread, i remember all of this, it was a great decade to grow up in. i'm thinking the cut off for 90's kid is born in 87. if you're born in 90, by the time u realize you're even alive it's 95, and u missed half the decade.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember most of this stuff but not all of it. I'm too old I guess, grew out or neglect to remember some of the stuff from later in the decade. Those X-Men/Spiderman other superhero cartoons on Fox & Oregon Trail on floppy disk were the shit. Miss that stuff.

I did not like Kenan & Kel though. Show was annoying. Come at me young people.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

i may of been born in 1993 but hell a lot of that stuff bought back a lot of memories good times


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I teared up reading this. I'm not afraid to admit that. =(

If you never ordered from the Troll Book Club then you've never fucking lived.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

you know your a 90's kid when any mention of pinky and the brain reminds you of the animaniacs

you know your a 90's kid when you actually had to have friends to play multiplayer games

you know your a 90's kid when the first gameboy you had was one screen and the game was in black and white


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

when that la bouche song was the only song they played on the radio for like 2 years


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When there was only *one* fat kid in the class

Oh and...Richard fucking Bey


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHH BUDDYYYYY


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Fuck the 90s. 1940s is where it's at!



















JK, everything on that list damn near brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> When there was only *one* fat kid in the class


A.Fucking.Men.

List makes me feel strangely old now 
Good stuff though, makes you realise how much of our lives we spent outside...other than Saturday mornings.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Amber B said:


> When there was only *one* fat kid in the class


Seriously, I picked up my younger cousin from school a few weeks ago. There were so many fat kids in his classroom. It actually pissed me off to be honest. 

I feel really old reading these posts, and I'm only 25.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Myers said:


> Seriously, I picked up my younger cousin from school a few weeks ago. There were so many fat kids in his classroom. It actually pissed me off to be honest.
> 
> I feel really old reading these posts, and I'm only 25.


Yup. Just turned 25 last month and I feel like a jaded old crow. I honestly don't get why kids are in such a rush to grow up.

The kids today are huge. I'm not a fighter or physically intimidating in the slightest and I know if I look at one of those huge 12 year old heifers the wrong way, they are going to kick my ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll be 27 in a few months. I win, or lose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just never thought the day would come that being born in the late 80s would be considered old. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I just never thought the day would come that being born in the late 80s would be considered old. :lmao


Same here. I'm 87. Hard to believe that 10 year olds were born in 2000 or 2001.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Same here. I'm 87. Hard to believe that 10 year olds were born in 2000 or 2001.


That's nothing. During this past season of Californication, they had this gorgeous chick on the show with an amazing body playing a character named Sasha Bingham. Her name is Addison Timlin, and I go to look her up and she was born in fucking *'91!* 

Man, I almost had a Heart Attack! I was like there's no way I can be attracted to a 8 years younger than me, and it be legal!

This year, I turn 28, which means I can legally date women 10 years younger than me. Which, I would never do anyway, because 18 year old girls are all fucking crazy.

That just hit me like, "Damn, I'm actually getting old".


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

the 90's Saved By The Bell Power Rangers Seinfeld..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome list. I am a 90's kid indeed because I remember a lot of those!


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

How about if someone mentions "Bee Girl" and you start humming "No Rain."


----------



## We'veSeenaNuff (Jul 28, 2010)

You start to get nostalgic for Rob Liefeld comics.

When you can remember the first time you heard "Dragula".

When the PS1 was the height of video game technology.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

We'veSeenaNuff said:


> You start to get nostalgic for Rob Liefeld comics.
> 
> When you can remember the first time you heard "Dragula".
> 
> When the PS1 was the height of video game technology.


The first games I ever played were Crash Bandicoot and Porsche Challenge... Mind. Blown.

You know you're a 90's kid when you spent long summer evenings racing around the street armed only with a fire in your heart and a fully loaded Super Soaker. Only having to stop playing to rush inside and feed your Tamagotchi!!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I've re-read that so many times already. Nostalgia! 



Amber B said:


> Yup. Just turned 25 last month and I feel like a jaded old crow. I honestly don't get why kids are in such a rush to grow up.
> 
> *The kids today are huge.* I'm not a fighter or physically intimidating in the slightest and I know if I look at one of those huge 12 year old heifers the wrong way, they are going to kick my ass.


Yeah @ the bold part. They are growing up so rapidly these days. Probably has to do with the food/fertilized food/various ingredients and all but I guess, it's the generation as well. But it's amazing when you look at a 15-year-old now and think, "Damn, I looked like a baby when I was 15!"


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

I was wondering if I was crazy for thinking some 13 year olds look like roided up bodybuilders these days. Also, anyone remember the polar bear level on Crash Bandacoot? That level kicked my ass for a week.


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

the 90's are the best i wish we could go back , the girls were good the wrestling was good the music was better and life pretty much was good , and not to forget dressing up like a preppy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I just never thought the day would come that being born in the late 80s would be considered old. :lmao


Hey I'm only 24.... That's not old at all! But back on topic, you know you're a 90's kid when you had a tamagachi.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

You know your a 90's kid when you backhand your sister because she says high school musical is better than toy story and the power rangers movie.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The cartoons in the mornings easily. There were sooooooo many great ones, one after another. Even when you reached a older age you could easily watch them. Fuck, I would watch them all now if it was on.

Now when I look what kids what in the morning, its some japanese anime shit or just normal shows. I looked in the TV Guide now, its not ONE single cartoon in the morning.
Its Stargate SG1, According to Jim, Nanny, AFV. I mean, wtf?

James Bond junior, Batman, all types of Disney shows. Where are they?? And where is He-Man to deliver the morale message every morning that you shouldnt do drugs or shouldnt bully people.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

thatdambgood said:


> I'll admit I was only born in 1990, but I remember 95% of the stuff you mentioned, now lets reminisce about shows we liked . I think you should add "If the X-files theme scared the bejeesus out of you".
> 
> 
> Also, anyone remember when Nick and Disney were awesome? Pete and Peete, Keenan and Kel, the early All That? How about the original Power Rangers, where it looked so fake but it was still the most awesome thing of all time. You didn't give a crap that the black ranger was black and the yellow ranger was Asian, they were just the two that got picked last when you played power rangers with your friends. Also lets not forget about the Power Rangers movie that you had to see.
> ...


Man, Beetleborgs were/are great. I actually was thinking about that the other day and I watched a few episodes on youtube. I wish that they would release them on DVD.


----------



## bgmaster (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

thatdambgood said:


> How about if someone mentions "Bee Girl" and you start humming "No Rain."


I hated that song then and I hate it now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember eating this motherfucker








and watching saturday morning cartoons, great fucking time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, got a huge kick out of this. Some of the stuff went over my head, but that's probably more to do with a lot of it only being an American thing as opposed to it happening here and me just forgetting it (I'll be 24 tomorrow so it's not like I'm too young to remember most of it).

One of my favourite childhood memories is taping The Simpsons and WWF Superstars every Saturday afternoon and watching that tape over and over again until the next Saturday when I'd tape over it with the new episodes. Sometimes you'd even get a double episode of The Simpsons. I'd always be super pissed if I hadn't accounted for that possibility and the tape ran out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember that awesome Batman cartoon they ran in the 1990s. Every other cartoon can GTFO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer Cowboy Bebop but Batman: The Animated Series was rather badass.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Spiderman and X-Men on Fox Kids. The FUCKIN' 90s, man.

I legit remember the day I discovered that channel. Flicking through stations and I ran across the animated series of Casper the Friendly Ghost. That show can suck it, but when I realised they had an animated series of Mortal Kombat I was hooked. 

THAT is a childhood memory. I'm still not sure why it's so vivid to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Spiderman and X Men had pretty badass theme songs.

Also blue beetle. That show made no sense at the time, but looking back, it was funny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Tick? Never heard of The Blue Beetle?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, thats the one! The Tick. I just heard the name blue beetle and remembered the big guy was blue.

Dunno why.

Weird show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Tick, American Maid, Deflatour Mouse and Arthur the moth man. Awesome.

never saw the live action show though, i'm sure its worth some laughs.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I hated that song then and I hate it now.



Well then, all I can say is that your life is pretty plain, I bet you like watching the puddles gather rain.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I loved growing up in the 90's for the cartoons alone. There was constantly a great cartoon on all hours of the day. Even the best late-night talk show of the 90's was a fucking cartoon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

thatdambgood said:


> Well then, all I can say is that your life is pretty plain, I bet you like watching the puddles gather rain.


Was glad that guy choked on his own vomit to spare me anymore of their awful music.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i lol'ed at the full house part and all the tommy power ranger parts.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Tick? Never heard of The Blue Beetle?


What about those Big Bad Beetleborgs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I must be too old for Beetleborgs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mcqueen thats because you were a 60's kid


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My real name is Bobby Draper.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Beetleborgs was scary, only for the freakin Jay Leno in clown makeup, for anyone unaware, it's this scary mofo 
















Now tell me that ain't Jay Leno in clown makeup.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cartoons on broadcast tv...during weekdays. I loved the after school blocks.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> My real name is Bobby Draper.


Come here son. 

Reading through all of this thread makes me feel really fucking old, I was born in '83 so I remember all of the stuff that has been mentioned. In about 10 years kids born in the late 90's and early 00's will be reminiscing about todays culture "Remember Hannah Montanna? OMG I loved that show!"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, feel sorry for this generation, waste their childhood trying to be cool/using internet and have no good TV shows :S


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don Draper said:


> Come here son.
> 
> Reading through all of this thread makes me feel really fucking old, I was born in '83 so I remember all of the stuff that has been mentioned. In about 10 years kids born in the late 90's and early 00's will be reminiscing about todays culture "Remember Hannah Montanna? OMG I loved that show!"


Truefax.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

The 90s kicked ass!

Watching cartoons on a Saturday Morning.
Playing outside all day, coming in for dinner, and then going back out at night.
Every playpark/street full of kids.
No dress code at school.
Playing megadrive/genesis or snes.
When guys all had short hair, none of this Justin Bieber/emo crappy hairstyles.
Building ganghuts in the woods in the summer.
When Nickelodeon was still good.

sigh....I feel old at 25.

90s kids had much better childhoods imo.
All kids do now is stay inside and play Call of Duty.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

thatdambgood said:


> Beetleborgs was scary, only for the freakin Jay Leno in clown makeup, for anyone unaware, it's this scary mofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i used to watch that show back in the day it kicked ass


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The OP was about to get red repped and flamed when he said Tommy was the Red Ranger. Than I read the next line and I laughed. 

And for some odd reason the only thing I remember at all about BeetleBorgs is the song... Literally nothing else. I couldn't tell you what the show was about but I remember the song. 

The opening post made me very happy and also managed to make me feel old at the age of 20...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

summer sanders


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread needs Urkel.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I grew up in the 1990s and, I will admit I do miss that decade. I remember watching Snick every Saturday Night. Are You Afraid of The Dark?, Keenan and Kel, All That, and The Adventures of Pete and Pete were all filled with epicness! 

The 1990s also produced the best The Simpsons episodes as well. Season six is by far my favorite season.


----------



## J-Rod (Mar 13, 2010)

I was born in 1993, so I'm more of a '00s kid, but I remember a majority of this stuff. A few weeks ago, someone donated some Rugrats videos to the resale shop that I work at, so I decided to buy some of them. Does anyone remember Inside-Out Boy? I don't remember him, but they have some of his shorts on one of the video tapes. Anyway, the '90's did have some great shows. When I was in junior high, I really got into watching reruns of Full House, Step by Step, Family Matters, and Boy Meets World on ABC Family. This inspired me to try to become a TV producer so that I could make shows like these. Most of my cousins are about five to ten years older than me and I hung around them a lot, so I grew up surrounded by '90's culture and lingo.

By the way, I just saw Kel Mitchell on a Disney Channel show yesterday.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

You know you're a 90's kid if you went to see Toy Story 3

Remember Spyro

Used to play Crash Bandicoot all the time and knew that Crash Bandicoot: Warped was the best of the series.

Know who Sweet Tooth is

Knew unless you had the pizza lunchable...you werent cool

Remember My Brother and Me

Watched Reading Rainbow

Had a Sega Genesis

Still have your PlayStation 1

Thought that Space Jam was one of the best movies ever and instantly became a Michael Jordan fan

Remember the games of Trouble, Connect 4, Mancala, Sorry, Mouse Trap, Battleship, Guess Who, Jenga

Had a Super Soaker

Remember Nerf

Know about Socker Boppers

If you were a girl had an Easy Bake oven (I have 2)

Owned a Lite Brite

Thought that Chuck E. Cheese was epic

Read the Berenstain Bears and actually watched the tv show

Own Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie

Remember Ivan Ooze

Watched Gargoyles

Will always remember Jim Carrey as The Mask

Saw Batman Forever and didnt think it was that bad

Always wondered if Slime tasted like Green Apples

Had any kind of blow up furniture

Remember Gameboy Color and knew Atomic Purple was the best

You're one of the best players when it comes to Dodgeball or Kickball

Had light up shoes

Stayed up late only on a Saturday

Watched Daria, Beavis and Butthead, TRL, Celebrity Death Match

Remember when MTV was all about music

Know about Action League Now!

Know about Wallace and Gromit

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Tick? Never heard of The Blue Beetle?


The Blue Beetle is a DC superhero. The Tick is a comedy character, a spoof of superheroes and was probably influenced in part by The Blue Beetle. A bit funny seeing as The Blue Beetle (at least Ted Kord) was a bit of a comedic relief character at times as well...


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

When you remember that time in class when everybody is debating which is better, Nintendo 64 and Play Station 1.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Try Sega Genesis or Super Nintendo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen this list so many times its ridiculous.

You know you're a '90s kid when you constantly bring up being a 90s kid and talk about how stuff back then was way better than stuff now and that you feel sorry for the current generation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Music wise I do feel sorry for this generation, otherwise it is what it is.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Try Sega Genesis or Super Nintendo.


And the answer was and will always be the Genesis.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would have agreed with you once upon a time. But there is no beating the catalog of games on the SNES though. Super Metroid, Super Mario World, F-Zero, Chrono Trigger, Donkey Kong Country, Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past were some epic games that I still rate higher than most of the current gen games.

Sega had Streets of Rage though. Bad ass.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Those games were great, except Metroid never got into that series and always thought Samus was a dude. Also Sonic > Mario, not the games but the characters.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Metriod is IMO the best game ever. Definately as far as 2D games go.

Sonic 2 was fun as hell though. Played that a lot as a kid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this thread takes me back to better, simpler time.

good old days.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I still play Sonic 2 sometimes and some Zelda games mainly Link to the Past. I still own my original Game Boy and Game Boy Color.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He didn't even get into the JRPGS!~!~!~ (other than CT)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know I could have totally nerded this thread up with JRPG talk but that would have woke Sephy up wherever he is.

I have a bunch of the old Sonic games on a gamecube disc. Its pretty epic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i bought that xbox 360 game of sega classics just for just sonic 2. there are like 50 games on there, but sonic 2 is the winner.

(altered beast and golden axe wasn't too bad neither)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Altered Beast is a bad ass game. shame you can beat it in about an hour.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Are You Afraid of the Dark? Was THE shit back in the day, awesome show!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sheep said:


> The 90s kicked ass!
> 
> Watching cartoons on a Saturday Morning.
> Playing outside all day, coming in for dinner, and then going back out at night.
> ...


Haha! Exactly. I think _we lived_ in the 90s. But maybe kids of today think they're in the best generation...




Mikey Damage said:


> this thread takes me back to *better, simpler* time.
> 
> good old days.


Agreed. It was better and more accurately, it was simpler. It was so simple and I look at today, and it seems complex. Don't know if it's just me...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

Late 2010, I was at my sister's house and I remember having this discussion with a few people that were there. Problem was, they are 80's kids, so the 90's stuff got shit on.

But still, the lifestyle is very similar and a lot closer to how it is now. Always nice to look back on it.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't mind me, just posting some stuff from the 90's


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

>


I would venture to say that this might be the greatest toy ever. Nothing more satisfying than seeing how man bad guys you could fit in the dungeon. Just wish it wasn't so easy to lose the cannon balls.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Back when other people's kids didn't act so fucking entitled.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone remember Salute Your Shorts, Hey Dude, Double Dare, and What Would You Do? from the 1990s on Nick? Those shows there were awesome.

As far as gaming goes, Final Fantasy IV, which was released as Final Fantasy II here in the U.S in 1991 was my favorite game from the decade(up until Final Fantasy VII was released later in the decade). Castlevania Symphony of the Night and Resident Evil 2 were released around the same time as FFVII. 1997 and 1998 were an awesome years for games.

Music wise we also got Metallica's Black Album. Also Nirvan and Pearl Jam were introducing Grunge Rock into the Main Stream. Man, I miss the 1990s  .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember playing these games non stop
































great times.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Kids these days just want a facebook account and wanna play call of duty to be 'cool'.

When i was around kids liked being kids, ive got a photo of a kids dance thing at pontins when i was a kid and its a sea of pokemon and power rangers t-shirts playing tig.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NostalgicDave said:


> Kids these days just want a facebook account and wanna play call of duty to be 'cool'.
> 
> When i was around kids liked being kids, ive got a photo of a kids dance thing at pontins when i was a kid and its a sea of pokemon and power rangers t-shirts playing tig.


yeah man those were the days Gen Y are a bunch of douches 90s forever


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Born in '91, so I was only 9 when 2000 hit. I still claim the 90's though. 

Remember when the Disney channel was for _real_ teenagers, and not this tween crap they have now? So Weird, The Famous Jett Jackson, The Jersey, Bug Juice, etc.

How about when Pokemon cards were like currency for kids? Man, me and my friends were smuggling them around like a drug operation. :lmao

Nickelodeon was awesome back then. Inspector Gadget, Game Shows, Hey Arnold, Rocko's Modern Life, Doug (Disney's was awesome too), Hey Arnold, Rocket Power (came in '99, but still cool)......I could go on.

Shout out to Game Boy Pocket and Game Boy Color. You weren't cool if you still had your original Game Boy then. GBC was the Playstation 2 of handhelds, you just _had_ to have it. I still have mine, and bought another just for the hell of it.

Animorphs was huge in the 90's, great series. I've got a massive collection of the books, never watched the TV show though. 



tombo2326 said:


>


Holy crap, I actually had one of those! And a lot of them too. Memories.


----------



## AWR (Mar 26, 2011)

Would have to be playing watching Power Rangers, playing SNES and dealing pokemon cards


----------



## __________________ (Apr 14, 2011)

When you collected Beanie babies


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

tombo2326 said:


> Don't mind me, just posting some stuff from the 90's


Mighty Max I remember watching that before going to school same with Mummies Alive.

Anyone also remember Biker Mice From Mars and Street Sharks.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I also forgot the Awesome show that was known as Goosebumps.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Beetle Borgs.

Digimon, Digital Monsters. Digimon are the CHAMPIONS.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Only true 90's kids remember this show


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

Shazam! said:


> Anyone also remember Biker Mice From Mars and Street Sharks.



Hahahaha, awesome, yes.  I used to think both of these things were so cool.

I even had a Biker Mice From Mars action figure, and for Christmas I believe I got the evil mayor character that was actually a shark with a human disguise ( it had a a little plastic face you could pop on and off.)

I haven't even thought of or even heard those words since I was a kid! Lol. I was born in 1986 so this thread is bringing back lots of memories.

Who knew the 90's rocked so much. Back then it was the norm but now you realize what we really had was truly awesome.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Beetle Borgs.
> 
> Digimon, Digital Monsters. Digimon are the CHAMPIONS.


Yeah the orginal Digmon = WINNING good show.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

You're a 90's kid when you've read:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

tombo2326 said:


>


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GAME OVER


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I broke out my Sega Game Gear tonight after reading the Sonic talk. Sonic 1 and 2 on there fueled my family vacations.

I'm tempted to go on a total nostalgia trip tonight. I have the first season of Clarissa Explains It All, the entire Invader Zim series and the first two seasons of The Adventures of Pete & Pete on DVD, plus the Angry Beavers on my Netflix, and 3 VHS releases of the Animorphs TV show. I think I'm gonna immerse myself in my childhood lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

its177 said:


> Only true 90's kids remember this show


Oh man I forgot all about this. :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cynic said:


>


epic show they don't make kids game shows like this anymore


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Cynic said:


>


Hell yeah. I remember that coming on right after Inspector Gadget on Sundays, good times.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The greatest 90's kids game show ever was Double Dare hosted by the great Marc Summers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SUMMER SANDERS


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Another great show I remember watching in the 90's was Mighty Ducks: TAS.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shazam! said:


> Another great show I remember watching in the 90's was Mighty Ducks: TAS.


wow theres a good oldie i barley remember this show but i remember i used to watch it.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Who remembers these guys?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't read through this thread at all, so maybe it's been said a few times already, but POGS:










I was fucking obsessed with these and collected them religiously and had what's in the picture when I was a kid. I loved them, especially the Spawn ones.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Who remembers these guys?


Turtle Power

I used to have so many turtles action figures as well as the turtle van actually I have up to volume six(season 1 - 3) on DVD really need to get around to picking up the other seasons.

I really wish Marvel Comics/Disney would release Spider-Man: TAS on region 1 DVD like they did with X-Men: TAS.



walls said:


> I haven't read through this thread at all, so maybe it's been said a few times already, but POGS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good times.

God I used to play pogs and marbles all the time at recess course pretty much anyone from the 90's can say that.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

When this song gives you a nostalgia suckerpunch


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Shazam! said:


> Another great show I remember watching in the 90's was Mighty Ducks: TAS.


That show was epic.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Doubt anyone remembers this one:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> Doubt anyone remembers this one:


theres some good memories in this post. Space Jam sucked but MJ#23 is worth the watch. Swat Cats was awesome and epic. I never cared for the Furbies. Beast Wars was cool. I used to enjoy Quack Pack back when Disney made good shows and not lame ass sitcoms for tweens


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Sound of my 90's.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The 90's was, and will be, the last great decade.

It was amazing to grow up in the 90's. The tv was great for kids, wrestling was amazing, and people generally didnt seem to hate each other like they do today.

My country also wasnt raped by immigration at that time, and life just seemed generally a whole lot better.

I feel sorry for the kids who grow up in the 2000's.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I've seen this list so many times its ridiculous.
> 
> You know you're a '90s kid when you constantly bring up being a 90s kid and talk about how stuff back then was way better than stuff now and that you feel sorry for the current generation.


So what?

Its completely true.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Space Jam was and still is the shit.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

omfg you just brought back soooooo many memories. I did/remember/agree with the majarity of that list. You missed Dragonball Z and Digimon LOL.

EDIT: I just remembered that I used to make a list of my cartoons & TV shows and what time they came on so I didn't miss anything. There was soooo many great cartoons and after school shows. I used to run home to press record on my VCR so I can record one show while watching the other on another TV. 

Saturdays was the best. Cartoons would start coming on as early as 7am all the way to 12pm. I'd have a bowl of cereal and my list of cartoons to remind myself to watch. Music was great too. There were so many quality artists and timeless songs. I seriously have more 90's songs on my iTunes than I do new stuff. *sighs* This kinda makes me sad. I miss those days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> So what?
> 
> Its completely true.


Technology, education, movies, and so much more are better today than they were back than that it isn't even funny. People tend to overrate things back from their childhood because they judged them as a child. A lot of the stuff you found amazing and awesome was probably just shit. Not saying a lot of stuff back then was cool and really fun, but I would have rather grown up in today's generation than the 90s one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Space Jam owns.

But NOTHING owned during the 90's like this


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

As early 90's kids, we have on distinct advantage. We will be the last decade to grow up without the internet. It's quite interesting really, a lot of kids now see internet and mobile phones as a staple to everyday life. We grew up with the internet, can understand life without it (to an extent), but also have grown with it in a sense.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I was born in '97, but this generation sounds A LOT more interesting to today's. Wish I was apart of it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im 17 so some of this im like "eh?" but then some stuff im seriously getting nostalgic


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

citricopinions said:


> As early 90's kids, we have on distinct advantage. We will be the last decade to grow up without the internet. It's quite interesting really, a lot of kids now see internet and mobile phones as a staple to everyday life. We grew up with the internet, can understand life without it (to an extent), but also have grown with it in a sense.


I remember when i first got dial-up lol


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Remember when Pizza Hut was a fucking restaurant that had arcades
Everybody used to be outside more 
Gar-fucking-goyles 
Superman and Batman: TAS
*Nickelodeon*was your childhood
The Lion King, Space Jam, The Rugrats Movie
Animaniacs, Freakazoid, Tinytoons, Pokemon,
Arthur, The Magic School Bus, Muppet babies
Alot fucking more but it's early now


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tommy the Green Power Ranger > Matt Hardy.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

You know you are a 90s kid when you obsess over Nirvana and poor Curt


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Saturday morning cartoons for the world. Hell, cartoons after school was golden along with the Power Rangers. There is not a cartoon on right now that can dethrone Batman: TAS and Gargoyles.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Hamada said:


> Tommy the Green Power Ranger > Matt Hardy.


you watch that tripe on youtube too?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

acracker said:


> You know you are a 90s kid when you obsess over Nirvana and poor Curt


In retrospect i'm kinda glad Kurt is gone, not because i'm happy the guy is dead or dislike Nirvana but its possible we would have never gotten the Foo Fighters if Nirvana was still around and I prefer the Foos.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> In retrospect i'm kinda glad Kurt is gone, not because i'm happy the guy is dead or dislike Nirvana but its possible we would have never gotten the Foo Fighters if Nirvana was still around and I prefer the Foos.


i agree Foos are better than Nirvana


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

You know you're a '90s kid when...

Hey Arnold! and Rocko's Modern Life were your favorite cartoons
You use Dial-up, Netscape Navigator
You wore an nWo Wolfpac T-shirt
You were among the many that watched WCW, ECW, or WWF
You've had some merchandise from Space Jam
Recess was required in schools
You still remember the intro to Step by Step
3D platform gaming was coming up
Grunge was at it's peak and a staple of MTV Unplugged

Ahhh... the good ol' times


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Technology, education, movies, and so much more are better today than they were back than that it isn't even funny. People tend to overrate things back from their childhood because they judged them as a child. A lot of the stuff you found amazing and awesome was probably just shit. Not saying a lot of stuff back then was cool and really fun, but I would have rather grown up in today's generation than the 90s one.


Yeah, I'm sure if you asked kids today if they would have rather grown up at a time with Kenan and Kel or now, they'd probably spit in your face and just watch those classic kids shows on their smart phone. 

Kenan and Kel is still pretty fucking awesome, though.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, I'm sure if you asked kids today if they would have rather grown up at a time with Kenan and Kel or now, they'd probably spit in your face and just watch those classic kids shows on their smart phone.
> 
> Kenan and Kel is still pretty fucking awesome, though.


Kenan and Kel was the shit back in the day. I know it was a Nickelodeon show but it beats the teen/tween shit Disney puts out now. Ive sat through the whole Hannah Montana type shows and they are the most lame unfunny shows. Im so glad i was never raised on the Disney tween army shit


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> *Kenan and Kel was the shit back in the day.* I know it was a Nickelodeon show but it beats the teen/tween shit Disney puts out now.


Don't forget Good Burger...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> Don't forget Good Burger...


how could i forget Good Burger also a very funny show


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

"Welcome to good burger, home of the good burger can I take yur order?"

LOL


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hated anything Kenan & Kel were a part of together.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

acracker said:


> You know you are a 90s kid when you obsess over Nirvana and poor Curt


I think you can kinda guess by my name that I was/is obsessed with Nirvana! RIP Kurt!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh & Just letting you know mylil bro told me that, Nick is bringing back Keenan & Kel, The ORIGINAL ALL THAT, DOUG, Clarissa Explains it All, Rugrats & Pete & Pete on the TeenNick channel, starting July 25th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I hated anything Kenan & Kel were a part of together.


Pretty sure that's a sign of having no soul, in certain cultures.

Gotta say, Kel did tear it up in Mystery Men.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Oh & Just letting you know mylil bro told me that, Nick is bringing back Keenan & Kel, The ORIGINAL ALL THAT, DOUG, Clarissa Explains it All, Rugrats & Pete & Pete on the TeenNick channel, starting this September!!!!!!!!!!


a teennick channel man that awesome all the actual good Nick shows all back on air WINNING


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Pretty sure that's a sign of having no soul, in certain cultures.
> 
> Gotta say, Kel did tear it up in Mystery Men.


Nah thought it was a really stupid show and it annoyed me.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Nah thought it was a really stupid show and it annoyed me.


Oh yeah, it couldn't have been much stupider. I can see how it'd go either way, I don't think many people are neutral about that show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holographic Comic book covers were all the rage in 90's. I do miss Marvel trading cards too!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I remember I had some of the X-Men comics with the story arc where Wolverine got the Adamantium ripped out of his body by Magneto and they had little hologram cards on the cover. Thought that was cool as shit.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh yeah, it couldn't have been much stupider. I can see how it'd go either way, I don't think many people are neutral about that show.


I can't remember when exactly that show started but i'm older than most here so maybe its just I felt I was too old for it at the time and it was meant to appeal to people younger than me. Ehh whatever though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> *Yeah I remember I had some of the X-Men comics with the story arc where Wolverine got the Adamantium ripped out of his body by Magneto and they had little hologram cards on the cover. Thought that was cool as shit.*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember when exactly that show started but i'm older than most here so maybe its just I felt I was too old for it at the time and it was meant to appeal to people younger than me. Ehh whatever though.


I'm pretty sure I still have those somewhere, I really should look for them. I couldn't believe it when I read it as a kid, right up there with Bane breaking Batman's back in what to me is the greatest Batman story arc of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Most of my comics got destroyed in a flood. Was quite upsetting.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I can't remember when exactly that show started but i'm older than most here so maybe its just I felt I was too old for it at the time and it was meant to appeal to people younger than me. Ehh whatever though.


Had to look it up cause I had no idea, but 1996 apparently, meaning I would have been 9. Probably 10 or 11 by the time it came over here and I saw it.

I'm gonna assume that age for it is cool. Probably got no defence against being 23 and watching it on youtube now, though..


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

"MOVE IT, FOOTBALL HEAD!"


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Hamada said:


> "MOVE IT, FOOTBALL HEAD!"


F'n loved that show. That and Doug were my faves.


















Can't forget about Doug's female equivalent, Pepper Ann.









Debuted in 2000, but still epic.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Motherfuckin' Skeeter. A blue pimp.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> You've had some merchandise from Space Jam


does the vhs count?

I MAY BE 22 YEARS OLD BUT I CAN SAFELY SAY THE FOLLOWING WITH A CLEAN CONCIANCE

Nick and Cartoon Network were and still are crap,

But now that those two empires are here theres no need for cartoons to be anything more than popcorn though 2003tmnt and anime do make up for it, 80 90 and nowadays alike had a lot of impermanance, even our beloved TMNt Power Ranger and ghostbusters were way too silly to be any kind of remarkable but nothing compares to BTAS STAS STAS Gargoyals x Men Animaniacs SPC SATAM, DBZ and Outlaw Star

REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS COOL TO WATCH TV IN GENERAL IN THE 90s?

Gaming peaked past 1997, more exclusives, more contrast, more Japanese insprired s*** and online gaming was for the privilaged few, AND THE ARCADE WAS STILL ALIVE FOR PETES SAKE!!

pro wrestling probably peaked in 2005 or 87 when Hogan faced Andre but still theres Dreamslam, ECW at its best, Techincal and Cruisweights finally getting some time in the sun, Hogan vs Warrior 1 and Tag Team Wrestling was the s***

Movies in the 90s were on their way down the tubes after Titanic, 40 to 80s movies are best, though things picked up after after Dark knight and the LOTR trilogy, these days though we are in the same rut 

Music as a whole in the 90s wasnt that good pales to almost every other decade, it was all over when Curt Cobain pulled the Trigger


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> F'n loved that show. That and Doug were my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i remember all them shows so well. Hey Arnold was the damn shit back in the day. Doug was also great but not as good as Hey Arnold. The Weekenders kick ass though not the 90s but i still watched it all the time back when Disney had good shows may i Add Recess to this list also. I watched this Pepper Ann but don't remember much about it at all


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

woah when i started this thread i did not think it would go this far.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

And i would like to add manga called "Silver Fang" there as well :gun:


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Wait a second. You say that anyone under the age of 13 shouldn't read this and that if you were born in 92 then you're not really a 90's kid.

I was born in 92 and I'm 18, a bit far off being 13. I also remember a great deal about the 90's.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I was born in '97, so I remember little unfortunately.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Electro Chef said:


> DUDE! Best. Books. Ever.
> 
> The tragedy of Tobias and Rachel.
> The debate over turning into sentient beings.
> ...


Yeah I got sonic down to like 55 minutes cos mum set a 1 hour limit on the sega so it was dash or hand it over without completing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

pokemon & robot wars were my 90's.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Despite Doug not being on Netflix, I just saw ON DEMAND has old school episodes of the original Doug from '91

FUCK YEAH


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just pulled a Good Burger poster signed by Keenan and Kel out of one of my poster tubes. Totally forgot that I had that. Time to find a way to get that on the wall....

I ran across an episode of ReBoot! the other day and forgot that I loved this show. Ordered the complete set off of Amazon.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

will94 said:


> I just pulled a Good Burger poster signed by Keenan and Kel out of one of my poster tubes. Totally forgot that I had that. Time to find a way to get that on the wall....
> 
> I ran across an episode of ReBoot! the other day and forgot that I loved this show. Ordered the complete set off of Amazon.


Reboot is spectacular. Episode after episode I was hooked. I remember the joy when Enzo finally found bob after all those years ! :'(


You know you're a 90's kid if you proudly defend john Travolt, Nicholas Cage, and Mel Gibson's honor to any rascal who dares to insult these icons


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

You're a 90's kid if in Primary school you knew you were the shit for having a Shiny Charizard.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> You're a 90's kid if in Primary school you knew you were the shit for having a Shiny Charizard.


I was obsessed with Pokemon when I was a kid. I remember I had a shiny Charizard (3 of them) a Venasur and Blastoise. I remember people legit trying to steal them all the time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know your a 90s kid if your favorite Ben Stiller character is Tony Perkis from Heavy Weights


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TripleG said:


> You know your a 90s kid if your favorite Ben Stiller character is Tony Perkis from Heavy Weights


Fuck, I need to see that movie again. I loved it as a kid. This thread has brought back so much shit for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know you are a (US) 90s kid if you were in 5th grade about to be atop elementary then in 6th you turned out to be at the bottom rung of middle school. I forgive NOTHING!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

walls said:


> I was obsessed with Pokemon when I was a kid. I remember I had a shiny Charizard (3 of them) a Venasur and Blastoise. I remember people legit trying to steal them all the time.


Me too man! I remember in Primary School we did a whole part of the year dedicated to Pokemon, we read the book, and got to actually make our own Pokeballs and shit, best time at school ever!


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

You're a 90's kid if in Primary school the teacher banned anyone from playing with there Power Ranger Toys.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone remember buying the packs of like 12 pokemon cards, and always getting weedle, rattata and nidoran, and never friggin Charizard, unless you bought the expensive packs <_< . Pissed me off man, I had blastoise and venusaur, but they weren't shit, if you didn't have Charizard, you didn't have shit,though I owned this kids Charizard in a battle once, used Clafairy, got it from this couple who gave it to me if I promised the come over and play games with them, now that I think about it, that's kind of....molesterish,no?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Goosebumps, old poorly drawn Simpsons episodes, Captain Planet, boy bands, Spice Girls, all the...good stuff.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mark out moment:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Oh & Just letting you know mylil bro told me that, Nick is bringing back Keenan & Kel, The ORIGINAL ALL THAT, DOUG, Clarissa Explains it All, Rugrats & Pete & Pete on the TeenNick channel, starting this September!!!!!!!!!!


Rugrats is already on Nicktoons. but i'm all over the the rest of that. Need to bring back Catdog and Rocko's Modern Life.

they need to have a Looney Tunes channel i loved that stuff as a kid. also would mark for the Animaniacs and Pinky and the Brain, that was the shit.

I learned a life lesson from Hey Arnold, never skip school cause something cool might happen that day. That show was cool cause it taught you stuff while being funny.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Moe Bulldogs said:


> Anybody under the age of 13 should not read this, and if you should, you should not repost this.
> 
> Just because you were born in '92 doesn't mean you're a 90's kid.
> 
> ...


Enough said.


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

You know you're a '90s kid when Seinfeld , Friends and the Bundys ruled the world.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

W>C said:


>


Mark out moment!


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

good stuff was count chocula.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok I was born in 94 do i didn't really start to know myself until 99. So I definitely can't comment in this thread. But there were shows I grew up with such as CatDog, Doug, Kabloom, Kenan and Kel. Rugrats, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Power Rangers, Scooby Doo, Flinstones and Looney Tunes and so much more we all kick ass. 

As other posters have pointed out I also remember waking up at 8 am every Saturday to watch cartoons. And the one thing a lot of people said that also stands out is video games. When I was 5 I grew up mostly with my cousins who were 10 years older than me. So they were teens then. I remember this was the daily schedule on a Saturday or Sunday:

1)Start the day off playing Crash Team Racing at my cousins with about 10 or 15 other people. Seriously, the living room used to be pacekd and the PS1 controller would just pass around and around and around. Games like Rayman, Crash Team Racing, Street Fighter Smackdown 2 Know Your Role and Tekken 3 were always the popular choices.

2)Go buy another friend's house and we'd play Dreamcast. Crazy Taxi FTW!!!

3)Go buy another friend's house and we'd play N64. Mortal Kombat (4 I believe)and Wrestlemania 2000 got 
abused!

4)Then when games got boring we bust out the Monopoly board. I was too young at the time to understand money so I sat back and watch. Was still damn fun.

Oh and there was this board game we use to play a s well. I don't know if anyone remembers it. My cousins nor their friends can't remember it either. It was a board game where you had to like control an army and take over different countries. You'd place the soldiers on the country and what not. The board was a map. 

So yeah I was a kid in the late 90s and early 2000s and I think my generation was the last to enjoy some good stuff. We were the last to witness shows like those already mentioned, we got a few drips of the fun times before technology took over and a lot more.

Nowadays, the shows on TV sucks. I don't even think Saturday cartoons exist anymore. Board games are obsolete and whereas the after school conversation would be "So I'll come by you this Saturday and we'll play some 2 player" it's not "Don't forget PSN tonight"

The times have changed.

Oh and I will like to add some more to the list. You know you're a 90s child when a cellphone was owned by few and it was the size of your hand and people actually used phone booths.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Despite Doug not being on Netflix, I just saw ON DEMAND has old school episodes of the original Doug from '91
> 
> FUCK YEAH


I watch that and Hey Arnold today. brought back good times.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sharkboy are you talking about the game of Risk?


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ok I was born in 94 do i didn't really start to know myself until 99. So I definitely can't comment in this thread. But there were shows I grew up with such as CatDog, Doug, Kabloom, Kenan and Kel. Rugrats, Courage The Cowardly Dog, Power Rangers, Scooby Doo, Flinstones and Looney Tunes and so much more we all kick ass.
> 
> As other posters have pointed out I also remember waking up at 8 am every Saturday to watch cartoons. And the one thing a lot of people said that also stands out is video games. When I was 5 I grew up mostly with my cousins who were 10 years older than me. So they were teens then. I remember this was the daily schedule on a Saturday or Sunday:
> 
> ...


Very good post , i remember doing a lot of that stuff back in the 90's

remember back in the 90's when you always wanted Burger King and Mcdonalds and you begged your parents until they took you with your cousins brother and sister and play in the play area at Mcdonalds


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh man the memories looking back right now I feel sad


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven't seen it mentioned, though theres a good chance i probably missed it since i just skimmed the thread after the original OP.

BEETLEJUICE! BEETLEJUICE! BEETLEJUICE!


----------



## mmaxx565671 (May 13, 2011)

*New MMOs in March 2011*

New MMOs in March 2011


Age of Wulin
Age of Wulin is set in the Ming Dynasty when Chinese feudal forces reached the climax. Originating from the Tang Dynasty and developing during the Song and Yuan Dynasties, the martial-arts world finally came into its golden age in the Ming Dynasty, enjoying the most freedom. gPotato set up a teaser site under Age of Wulin website presenting a good number of stuffs there, including the huge background story that comprised of 7 chapters. It also unveils the key features to players in March. Let's recall some key points.

Dragon Nest
The Dragon Nest global version will be co-published by Singapore company Cherry Credits and Chinese MMO giant Shanda Games. Recently, Dragon Nest Global official site has opened, what's more, the Closed Beta sign-up has begun!

Elsword
Elsword from Kill3rCombo, a joint venture of Level Up! Games and KOG Studios, is a comic book influenced free-to-play gaming experience slated to launch this spring, introducing throngs of new followers to fast-paced gameplay and non-stop adventure. It was confirmed that Elsword would finally come to the US this March 2011.

Legend of Galasia
Legend of Galasia is a 2D MMORPG developed by FUN YOURS Technology Co., Ltd. from Taiwan. It is based on the popular single player title Wind Fantasy in Taiwan with 6+ series over the past few years. The global publishing rights was taken by CilyGame. The 'Legend of Galasia' management team had also promised anticipating players that they scheduled to launch its closed beta in the first quarter of 2011.

Pirates of Black Cove
Pirates of Black Cove, presented by Paradox Interactive, sets the stage in Caribbean in the 16th century, the golden era of pirates, and the game combines RPG gameplay with elements from action and strategy games. This game has just opened closed beta registration.

Lazy to post all new MMOs, more in


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

I was born in 91 and baby thats just fine
Got my spandex shorts in my hands
Pokemon was crazy so was third eye blind
Hip hop an evolving dance
Who killed tupac shukars still a mystery
kurt shot his brains out his head
Dont care bout the eighties that is history
This song is for Mr. deeg

Drivin a gas powered car
So far from
Drivin a hybrid
How sweet was the nineties
Chad g
Tyler b
Mr deeg

Hula hoops were sick and yoyos were fun
Furbies were always furry
Backstreet boys were rad cuz they were number one
Fresh Prince was on NBC

Drivin a gas powered car
So far from
Drivin a hybrid
How sweet was the nineties
Chad g
Tyler b
Mr deeg

Drivin a gas powered car
So far from
Drivin a hybrid
How sweet was the nineties


They stole my eggy from my crazy bones
As my bowl cut grows
Overhearing O.js Lies
Push pop candy,bubilicious gum
Truth or dare, how sweet was the nineties, baby


----------



## IDontSuckReally (May 28, 2011)

oh god I miss the show Recess. I watched it until I was way too old for it.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anyone remember the great 90's show, Ghostwriter? The first season was released on DVD looks like I am going have to buy it. I use to watch that show all the time.


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ufried Erwha said:


>


God, I remember that. Thank Christ that time has passed.


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

Ufried Erwha said:


>


God how i miss the god old days , we used to rock out to it at school dances and stuff like that , we still rock out to it how sweet were the 90's.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


>


Brings a tear to my eyes... the original troll.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Keenan and Kel, Saved By The Bell, Boy Meets World, Are You Afraid of The Dark?, The Amanda Show, Hey Arnold!, Freakazoid....

Yoyos, Cyber Pets (Tamagotchi...or something), Toy Story, Finger boards, When skaters wore super baggy jeans as opposed to skinny jeans, when emos were goths, catchphrase...

FUCK YOU MILLENIUM!

Saw a great facebook group just before Toy Story 3 came out..."Move over kids, Ive been waiting 10 years to watch Toy Story 3" lmao.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

LMAO @ MISSINGNO, that guy is the fucking man.

I still bang the 90s dance tunes like I'm Blue and shit. Being from Glasgow, rangers fans used to sing "I'm Blue, If I was Green I would die, If I was green I would die" lmao.

The fucking Ketchup Song...

I say the hey, the ha, the hay, the heva to the hebidy say thee no wa ma hubby and the boogie to the wiggley beat....MY TRANSLATION LMAO


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

When you grew up waking up early before school to watch Cheese TV. (Australian kids)


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Stonecutter Harlem said:


> When you grew up waking up early before school to watch Cheese TV. (Australian kids)


that was me. Cheez TV was the shit until 04 when they cut out the host segments and just aired cartoons. The New Show Toasted TV is such a bad follow up to the greatness of Cheez TV


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BIKER MEN FROM MARS.


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Trouble TV >

C-I-T-Y....


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2005)

When you watch [adult swim] and you miss seeing Space Ghost...


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

Funaki7 said:


> LMAO @ MISSINGNO, that guy is the fucking man.
> 
> I still bang the 90s dance tunes like I'm Blue and shit. Being from Glasgow, rangers fans used to sing "I'm Blue, If I was Green I would die, If I was green I would die" lmao.
> 
> ...


How can we for get that , Ketchup Song i love it mambo number 5 Bloodhound Gang The Bad Touch oh and how about that old 97 classic Barbie Girl.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Poet said:


> When you watch [adult swim] and you miss seeing Space Ghost...


Haven't watched it in ages, isn't he on there anymore?


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sister Sister was the shit! The twins Tia and Tamera are in their 30s now and look HOT.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> BIKER MEN FROM MARS.


This is what im talking about!


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

NT86 said:


> Sister Sister was the shit! The twins Tia and Tamera are in their 30s now and look HOT.


i miss thoses two were so hot in the 90's.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

You got super excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school.


ahh that brings back memories. haha I loved that game..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

oregon trail was the shit.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Computer class was awesome back in elementary...

Was the first time I've experienced what a computer was really like, which was a Macintosh.


----------



## GrinchsikleII (Jun 25, 2011)

anyone else remember the show Kablaam!? Man that was awesome.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread has about got me in tears. Man, I miss the good old days. I'm just a bitter 'old' man now. But I really do believe that the 90's was the best decade ever to be a kid growing up. 

I'll throw out a show that I don't remember seeing mentioned yet though. I remember watching the original 'All That' on Snick. Anyone remember when it was 'Round house'?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Three words: Beavis and Butt-head.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Arguing with my friends over who got to be Leonardo and who got stuck being the other Ninja Turtles and then a few years later having the same type of argument over who got to be Tommy the Green Ranger. Riding our bikes all over the neighborhood going from friends house to friends house to friends house all day with seemingly no parents in site... (back when that was safe.) Only coming home when the street lights came on. Going to the roller rink on Friday nights. When Toonami first started (DBZ, Sailor Moon, Thunder Cats and Voltron.) Recording your favorite songs off the radio onto cassette tapes. Spending hours playing Double Dragon, Mario Brothers and the occasional Duck Hunt on the ORIGINAL Nintendo (NES.) When wrestling became cool. When pokemon started. Getting yelled at by mom for forgetting to rewind the VHS tapes (or worse.. getting one stuck in the VCR! X_X ) SURGE! God how I miss Surge..


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

MajinTrunks said:


> Arguing with my friends over who got to be Leonardo and who got stuck being the other Ninja Turtles and then a few years later having the same type of argument over who got to be Tommy the Green Ranger. Riding our bikes all over the neighborhood going from friends house to friends house to friends house all day with seemingly no parents in site... (back when that was safe.) Only coming home when the street lights came on. Going to the roller rink on Friday nights. When Toonami first started (DBZ, Sailor Moon, Thunder Cats and Voltron.) Recording your favorite songs off the radio onto cassette tapes. Spending hours playing Double Dragon, Mario Brothers and the occasional Duck Hunt on the ORIGINAL Nintendo (NES.) When wrestling became cool. When pokemon started. Getting yelled at by mom for forgetting to rewind the VHS tapes (or worse.. getting one stuck in the VCR! X_X ) SURGE! God how I miss Surge..


Toonami? I remember when most of those cartoons originally aired, plus Transformers, GI Joe, He-Man, etc. That was in the 1980s.

Shoot, I remember Atari 2600. . . then, my buddy had a Commodore 64. . . THEN, the Nintendo Entertainment System. When Super Mario Bros. 3 came out, you couldn't find it, and if you DID happen to come across it, you were paying $70 for it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

~TKOK~ said:


> oregon trail was the shit.


Nah, gimme Math Blaster of ClueFinders anyday.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Starting next Monday on TeenNick, at 12-4am will be a block called The 90s Are ALL THAT!!!!!
Shows to be included in the block are: Aaahh!!! Real Monsters, The Adventures of Pete & Pete, The ORIGINAL ALL THAT, The Amanda Show, Are You Afraid of the Dark? CatDog, Clarissa Explains It All, Double Dare, Doug, GUTS, Hey Arnold, Kenan & Kel, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Rocket Power, The Ren & Stimpy Show, Rocko's Modern Life, Rugrats, & Salute Your Shorts, and MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the link to the offical page.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/90sAreAllThat


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

F.R.I.E.N.D.S

enough said.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Moe Bulldogs said:


> When Ninja Turtles ruled the world.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> F.R.I.E.N.D.S
> 
> enough said.


Seinfeld enough said


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Starting next Monday on TeenNick, at 12-4am will be a block called The 90s Are ALL THAT!!!!!
> Shows to be included in the block are: Aaahh!!! Real Monsters, The Adventures of Pete & Pete, The ORIGINAL ALL THAT, The Amanda Show, Are You Afraid of the Dark? CatDog, Clarissa Explains It All, Double Dare, Doug, GUTS, Hey Arnold, Kenan & Kel, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Rocket Power, The Ren & Stimpy Show, Rocko's Modern Life, Rugrats, & Salute Your Shorts, and MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the link to the offical page.
> ...


that's awesome... guess I'll have to catch some of it


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

When you remember experiencing:

Attitude Era
Sailor Moon
90's dance music
TGIF shows
Saturday morning shows on NBC
Rugrats
Ninja Turtles
The Power Rangers

....more will come


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

When you were born in the first half of the 90's.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Robot Wars
Pogs
Wonkey Donkey
Crazy Bones (borderline)
Sunny Delight
Tamagochi (sp?)
Furby
Rugrats
Pokemon
Turkey Twizzlers


----------



## mrchance33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Some I don't think that have been mentioned:

Recess
Little Bill
Johnny Bravo
The wild thornberrys
Rocket Power
Magic school bus
Pepperanne
Goof Troop


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Stojy said:


> Saved By The Bell, Kenan And Kel, and cartoons in the morning, all awesome shit.


i love orange soda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck all you early-90's birth babies. The only people who experienced the 90's on this motherfucker are the ones who were born in the *80's*!!!!! Dino Ryders, TMNT, Muthafuckin Buckey O Hare, Toxic Avenger, Salute Your Shorts, Salt N Peppa, Right Said Fred, Vanilla Fucking Ice, MOOOOOOOOOOORTAL KOOOOOOOOMBAT! The fuck out of here with you bitch ass kids thinkin' you lived the 90's because you had a fucking Trapper Keeper a couple years after you were potty trained. I saw the first episode of "Are You Afraid of the Dark?" when it PREMIERED, you sons of bitches. WOOP THERE IT IS! 

83 representin' this bitch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
I would have still beaten you in Mortal Kombat in 93


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

We Are Legion said:


> Fuck all you early-90's birth babies. The only people who experienced the 90's on this motherfucker are the ones who were born in the *80's*!!!!! Dino Ryders, TMNT, Muthafuckin Buckey O Hare, Toxic Avenger, Salute Your Shorts, Salt N Peppa, Right Said Fred, Vanilla Fucking Ice, MOOOOOOOOOOORTAL KOOOOOOOOMBAT! The fuck out of here with you bitch ass kids thinkin' you lived the 90's because you had a fucking Trapper Keeper a couple years after you were potty trained. I saw the first episode of "Are You Afraid of the Dark?" when it PREMIERED, you sons of bitches. WOOP THERE IT IS!
> 
> 83 representin' this bitch.


Yeah this, especially the '83 part.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was concieved in 1983, does that count?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah1984.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah1984 indeed.

I'm pretty mad the gif in my avatar isn't working. You'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It isn't a gif of Glen watching Betty pee is it? Because yes, I would enjoy that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Henry Francis, he wouldn't like Glen moving in on his woman.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

..you watched Papa Shango debut in the World Wrestling Federation, and you believed in his evil voodoo curses. lol, 
anotha '83 in dis bitch!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Booya, born in '85.

- Ninja Turtles cartoons

- Ninja Turtles movies (freaked out by the Shredder from the first movie, the turtles costumes were amazing)

- Power Rangers and the schoolyard debates about red vs green ranger

- TAZOs

- Samurai Pizza Cats

- Nick toons! (Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Doug, Ren & Stimpy)

- Clarissa, Alex Mack, Legends of the Hidden Temple, a bunch of others I can't remember

- (Aussies) Saturday Disney & Agro's Cartoon Connection (Ducktales, Darkwing Duck, Talespin, Chippendale Rescue Rangers, Tiny Toons + others)

- PETE AND PETE





Great time to be a kid.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

80's babies are dominating this thread.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Seinfeld enough said


Friends was way better then Seinfeld. 

Guess we have our own opinions.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

When the first thing you thought about when you heard the word "oval office" was interns.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You know you're a 90's kid when you got all of these sent to you as a chain email to your hotmail account that you started when you were 11. You then proceeded to forward them to your entire contact list for fear of being raped at 3am by a skinless virgin mary if you didn't.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone remember Netzero?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

If you listened to Hanson. 

Or watched Art Attack (might only apply to Australians, not sure if it showed anywhere else).


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Born in 90 so I'm a 90's baby  Only missed 23 days of the decade. Only remember about 4.

Edit: Years I mean not days haha.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah, if you listened to Hanson you were just a queer.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

We Are Legion said:


> Nah, if you listened to Hanson you were just a queer.


so true Hanson suck


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

lewieG said:


> If you listened to Hanson.
> 
> Or watched Art Attack (might only apply to Australians, not sure if it showed anywhere else).


Haha remember Art Attack, never liked it though.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

We Are Legion said:


> Nah, if you listened to Hanson you were just a queer.


I listened to Hanson, Spice Girls, Backstreet Boys, etc...I'm not queer.

I forgot to mention Fresh Prince of Belair. Great show!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Friends was way better then Seinfeld.
> 
> Guess we have our own opinions.


i guess we do


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I listened to Hanson, Spice Girls, Backstreet Boys, etc


That isn't something you should be proud of.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

We Are Legion said:


> That isn't something you should be proud of.


Neither is thinking Married with Children is the best show of all time.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Neither is thinking Married with Children is the best show of all time.


how could you not love Al Bundy in the 90s


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dynasty said:


> Anyone remember Netzero?


do they even have that anymore?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> how could you not love Al Bundy in the 90s


I like him. I'm not saying it's a bad show. I just wouldn't classify it as the best show ever.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I like him. I'm not saying it's a bad show. I just wouldn't classify it as the best show ever.


that's a fair enough point


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

No it isn't. Married With Children pawned the living shit out of every other show on tv in the 90's and dominated pretty hard until all these pussies started watching garbage like Friends all of a sudden.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

We Are Legion said:


> No it isn't. Married With Children pawned the living shit out of every other show on tv in the 90's and dominated pretty hard until all these pussies started watching garbage like Friends all of a sudden.


Meh, Seinfeld was the most popular show in the 90's. I didn't watch it that much either.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Best game ever


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well this is a story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down.
Now i'd like to take a minute just sit right there. and i'll tell you how i became the prince of a town called bel-air.
In west philidelphia born and raised on the playground is where i spent most of my days.
Chillin' out, Maxin', Relaxin' all cool. Shooting some b-ball outside the school when a couple of guys they were up to no good started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared, and said "Your moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air." i whistled for a cab and when it came near the liscense plate said fresh and had dice in the mirrior. if anything i could say that this cab was rare. but i though nah forget, yo homes to bel air!
I pulled up to a house about 7 or 8. and i yelled to the cabby "Yo homes smell you later!!"
looked at my kingdom i was finally there to sit on my throne as the prince of bel-air.


----------



## mcanderson86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Growing Pains!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Best game ever


Great Game, but Majoras Mask is better.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lewieG said:


> If you listened to Hanson.
> 
> Or watched Art Attack (might only apply to Australians, not sure if it showed anywhere else).


i watched art attack like every day


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm so glad I grew up in the 90's. Childrens tech/toys were at their peak imo. These days toys and stuff have lost their charm.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Good times, man. Good times.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Great Game, but Majoras Mask is better.


A Link to the Past blows them both out of the water (although MM is one of my least favorite Zelda games)


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sinister Shadows said:


> A Link to the Past blows them both out of the water (although MM is one of my least favorite Zelda games)


It's not even close, Majora is the most Challenging Game, liked he Characters the most, the only thing that bothered me was you could only save with the owl and when you got back in time you lost all your arrows bombs and so on. Majora tells the deepest story. I just gamed it a few weeks ago again.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

They played Art Attack in the UK I watched it basically every day too.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Super Freakin Nintendo


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I never owned a Nintendo home console, I was obsessed with my Gameboy though.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

you know you were born in either the 90s/88 or 89 (88 and 89 would insinuate you grew up in the 90s as a child). 

The greatest comeback would be either "My dad would beat your dad" or "I know you are, but what i'm i?"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Correction, anyone under the age of 18 shouldn't read this.

Oh and SUUURRRRRGGGEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drank Surge eriday till it went away!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael Jordan and The Chicago Bulls


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BATMAN: THE ANIMATED SERIES
GARGOYLES
DARKWING DUCK
TALESPIN
SAILOR MOON



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> BATMAN: THE ANIMATED SERIES
> GARGOYLES
> DARKWING DUCK
> TALESPIN
> ...


they all sucked


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> BATMAN: THE ANIMATED SERIES
> GARGOYLES
> DARKWING DUCK
> TALESPIN
> ...


I loved both Darking Duck and Talespin. I was actually thinking about Talespin the other day. I also like Duck Tails, that show was the shit!


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> It's not even close, Majora is the most Challenging Game, liked he Characters the most, the only thing that bothered me was you could only save with the owl and when you got back in time you lost all your arrows bombs and so on. Majora tells the deepest story. I just gamed it a few weeks ago again.



It's not really the deepest, there is what, 4 levels if I remember correctly? (been a year since I have played it) Artificially lengthened by the three day system causing you to do things multiple times. outside of the ice temple none of the temples was memorable for me.Collecting masks was kinda cool, but if you went through and got all the mask, it made the final boss way to easy and boring, which in turn left the boss fight un-memorable. Being a Zora was kinda cool for awhile. To each there own really, but I can't understand the love MM get's when it's severely lacking memorablility or replayability to me. Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, Link's Awakening are all far superior to me. (oh and on second though, it's the 3rd worse to me, WindWaker was so terrible I tried to block all knowledge of it's existance from memory.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Sonic The Hedgehog. That is all.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sinister Shadows said:


> It's not really the deepest, there is what, 4 levels if I remember correctly? (been a year since I have played it) Artificially lengthened by the three day system causing you to do things multiple times. outside of the ice temple none of the temples was memorable for me.Collecting masks was kinda cool, but if you went through and got all the mask, it made the final boss way to easy and boring, which in turn left the boss fight un-memorable. Being a Zora was kinda cool for awhile. To each there own really, but I can't understand the love MM get's when it's severely lacking memorablility or replayability to me. Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, Link's Awakening are all far superior to me. (oh and on second though, it's the 3rd worse to me, WindWaker was so terrible I tried to block all knowledge of it's existance from memory.


You might confuse deepness with how hard it was, i will agree Majora was pretty easy as far as the dungeons go, andin that apsect it lacked the dungeons, butit made it up with the mini games and many many sidequest, and unless youare using a walkthrough it was very hard figuring stuff out. When i say deepest i meanthe Story, all these people in Clock Town have pain inside them, and linkis able to health their hearts, he takes on 3 People identiy to make things right for them, so they could pass onthe right way, i find many of the characters deep and touching, i havent gamed any Zelda past Majora yet, but i personally got something out of Majora i couldn't have gotten from the other games, and i will agree the end boss was way too easy, it was like, that's it? What i like most about Ocarina of Time is the Final battle with Ganondorf, you beat him, you flee, and then he comes back, just great battle. Ocarina was more dungeon driven, while Majora it was the plot i cared most for, in the end it doesn't bring to argue about it, i love all the Zelda games,they are unique, everyone in each their way, yes even the Minish Cap:evil:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> SAILOR MOON


Thank you!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

iBeaDom said:


>


most of those (all of those?) existed long before the 90s and will continue to exist long after the 90s


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You're a 90s kid when you think your decade is some how superior to other decades because of the cartoons we had...they really weren't that good and if you watched them now you would probably realize that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I feel like I was blessed to grow up in such an amazing time period.

Beavis and Butt-head
WCW At it's best
Toonami
GRUNGE music
The start of the attitude era
TV Commercials were even cool back then!

Anyone remember Nick in The Afternoon with that little Popsicle stick dude?*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

How about when you can actually remember being a kid in the 90's and not just fads, sports, and any other entertainment. In the end above anything that great happened in the 90's the most important thing you can hold onto is yourself.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How about when you can actually remember being a kid in the 90's and not just fads, sports, and any other entertainment. In the end above anything that great happened in the 90's the most important thing you can hold onto is yourself.


*Sure thing my dude.  It was a great time to be alive. I cannot imagine growing up all over now in this decade. 

Also back then it was actually cool to play outside or at least where I live. Kids were active but now everyone seems lazy. The McDonald's happy meals actually came in the little box's with the arch handles too, I am sure they might still for some places but it was discontinued near the end of the 90s over here.*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sharkboy are you talking about the game of Risk?


Holy crap thank you so much!!! 

I didn't check the posts after I had posted so I didn't know someone actually replied. It was so long ago as well. Anyway thanks a lot.


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're a 90s kid when you think your decade is some how superior to other decades because of the cartoons we had...they really weren't that good and if you watched them now you would probably realize that.


It's what you grow up with though. Every decade of kids probably thinks their cartoons were the best.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

have we had the argument about who the best power ranger was yet

because it was tommy

and always will be


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hardest decision of the 90's - Charmander, Squirtle, or Bulbasaur.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> have we had the argument about who the best power ranger was yet
> 
> because it was tommy
> 
> and always will be


Jason! The best leader of the rangers in history. Drew a tie with Tommy in a martial arts battle, then defeated him and forced him to be his second in command. 

Plus nobody can say 'its morphin time' like Jason. 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=134741529869273


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

When Ash turns his hat backwards, shit's about to go down. 

Also, remember this fantastic shit?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8RmUkInp_A
This is what I'm talkin about


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. Stopped watching after the exact show Tommy and his rangers hung it up in Turbo.


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8RmUkInp_A
> This is what I'm talkin about


Mighty morphin' or GTFO


----------



## holyjoe90 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its all about the original series.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Power Rangers sucked after the Original Series & same goes for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. The Original Series couldn't be touched, it was just to perfect!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I enjoyed in Space after it got pretty gay


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

You won't shut up about the attitude era...8*D


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

What about the yo-yo craze? that was insane. People getting their yoyos jacked, mine included. People trying to get yoyos with the most brains.


----------

